
Future x MSCHF – 149 URLs where a new future track is playing - adnanaga
https://www.highoff.ai
======
vbhakta
Wrote a little crawler to tell you where it's playing
[https://github.com/vbhakta8/mschf](https://github.com/vbhakta8/mschf) check
it out if your interested in web crawling or just bored it's very basic.

